# Super glue plants



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Superglue is pretty much the only thing I use anymore to attach anubia, java fern and moss. Works great, though it's a bit tough on the fingers if you start splashing it about too liberally; it only takes a very small amount to attach. 

Figure out ahead of time how you want to mount the plants, pat the surface and the plant dry with a papertowel then put a few dabs where the plant will meet the surface and press them together--only takes a few seconds to hold. 

With anubia, I try to make sure at least one or two spots along the rhizome make solid contact with the surface then, once it's attached, go back and attach individual roots (if there are any) to help ensure it stays in place during handling. 

Java fern is generally so tangled up with roots that I typically only worry about gluing down sufficient roots to hold it in place.


----------



## Fujiija (Feb 24, 2012)

Any tips on attaching moss? I have a bunch of fissidens and I just bought the gel superglue (I read the gel version works better). Do you just smear the superglue on the wood then place the fissidens fronds to cover the area? This such a timesaver compared to going round and round wrapping polyester thread around the wood. The last time I did that my wood looked like a big wound up mess. Maybe this will look like a big mess too, but at least it won't take me as much time!


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

I just made a moss 'tree' and I just balled the moss up and drizzled a small amount of SG gel on the ball and stuck it to the driftwood. In this particular case I patted the moss dry and the driftwood was dry, but I've successfully attached java fern to submerged driftwood with SG gel as well. Just takes a few seconds of hold time before it cures.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

With moss I generally lay out where I want to put the moss then tease out small pieces or thin sheets (depending on the type of moss and how it's grown) and, working from one end to the other, put on a small dab of glue and press down a small portion of moss, working my around and along until I've got the area covered. How far apart the dabs are depends on the density of the moss and how thick you want the initial coverage. 

That said, I usually do a very thin coating of moss. Most folks seem to put huge wads on the driftwood only to have most of it die back anyway; easier to start with a small amount firmly affixed and let it grow out than be forever pruning away at pieces that'll never properly attach. A combination of glue and wrapping works well too--a light wind of thread can help hold down wayward bits without having to be drawn tight and is easily clipped and removed once new growth starts up.


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

Darn, can I please get some pics? I mean I gave some right although plants were held with fishing line that I cut off.


----------



## Fujiija (Feb 24, 2012)

This super glue technique is just a great idea. Plus you can do it while the wood is submerged? Even more amazing.

About wrapping the moss - I just figured out this week that I don't need to buy that expensive Riccia Line from ADA. I could not find monofilament fishing line that was thin enough but someone else mentioned you can use "invisible thread" from the sewing store. I got some and it is thinner than the Riccia Line but looks like it'll work. Plus it's cheap.

I am going to dab, glue, and wrap that moss right now!


----------



## Fujiija (Feb 24, 2012)

Anybody try super glue with subwassertang? I might try it today. Everytime I use thread to wrap it to a rock, it looks really ugly until it grows out a bit.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

wont work. it will probably just kill subwassertang. it does not anker its self in any way to anything its just a free floating plant. and when you glue get the GEL type. it will make your life soooooo much easier. i just glued down some java ferns to some rocks and i have used it on drift wood too. im not quite sure how doing it under the water would work cause water cures the glue almost instantly. i pull what ever i want to glue to out, wipe it off a bit and apply glue and plant let it sit about 30 seconds and back in the tank it goes.


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

I've tied subwassertang to driftwood, but the thread rotted before the subwassertang attached. Then it started growing directly from the wood. So I don't know if that's considered attaching or not, but now it looks pretty d*mn good.


----------



## Lornek8 (Jul 3, 2013)

wicca27 said:


> wont work. it will probably just kill subwassertang. it does not anker its self in any way to anything its just a free floating plant. and when you glue get the GEL type. it will make your life soooooo much easier. i just glued down some java ferns to some rocks and i have used it on drift wood too. im not quite sure how doing it under the water would work cause water cures the glue almost instantly. i pull what ever i want to glue to out, wipe it off a bit and apply glue and plant let it sit about 30 seconds and back in the tank it goes.



The gel type works underwater. The water causes the gel to surface cure slightly but the center is still gel. When you place the plant you smash the glue around a bit to expose the uncured center, hold it in place for a couple seconds and you're done. Did all my anubias, java fern, moss and bolbitis this way.


----------

